# My precious Hunter



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You did the right thing, it was the ultimate gift of love. Hugs going your way...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

My tears are flowing for you and your family. RIP Hunter


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for you that had to let Hunter go. We are so powerless sometimes when it comes to illness and it is so hard to accept. He knows how much you love him. My heart breaks for you.. I know too well how it feels. Godspeed Dear Huner.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry. Sweet Hunter, free and whole waiting for you. Godspeed Hunter, and hugs to you all.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words.

Caron


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Hunter. He fought so hard and was so brave. Until you can be together again, he will have lots of company with my Beau and all of our goldens at the bridge. May your pain be comorted by your memories. Run free Sweet Hunter.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Hunter . . .


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Hunter!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your Hunter


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so sorry 

You are such a good mom - you did what was best for your sweet boy. He is no longer suffering, I hope that you can take some peace from that. 

Give your boys some extra hugs and (((((HUGS))))) to you too!


----------



## TxHoneybee (Jul 30, 2010)

My deepest sympathy. May your Hunter rest in peace.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

My heart is so sad for you tonight, in your loss of your precious Hunter. I am so very sorry for your pain. God speed sweet boy, play hard at the bridge, until the day you see your family once again.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

RIP Sweet Hunter. So sorry for your loss of Hunter, it is so hard to say goodbye to our beloved goldens. You were a wonderful Mum,gave him the best of care he is now at peace and will alway walk with you with silent paws.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

so very sorry for your family. My heart breaks for you. Hang in there. I can tell you gave Hunter a wonderful life and he will always be with you.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Hunter.
You did the last and hardest thing for your boy. It is heartbreaking, but he is no longer in pain. Sometimes evey thing we an do just isn't enough and we have to let go. It's so hard, but Hunter had a wonderful life full of love and caring.
Huge hugs and prayers for you an your family.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Hunter. Sending you all strength.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I understand how much Hunter will be missed. See you on the other side sweet boy.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Rest in sweet peace Hunter. Play hard, sleep softly.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. God bless sweet Hunter.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss, but please know you gave Hunter your final gift of love. Sometimes we just can't make them better any more, as much as we want to.

Run free at the bridge sweet Hunter.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry for yr loss!.RIP,Pretty boy!.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so so sorry. I know exactly what you are going through. It's like a vital part of yourself is missing. The only thing I can promise you is that it will get better. Over time, it will get better. I found it helped to surround myself with everything that reminded me of my Bridge boy...pictures, home movies, and I started a journal. I started with the day we met the, 'little red runt male,' who would become my beloved Sam, and each day forward. It helped tremendously...and I recaptured memories that I'd forgotten about...moments that I now have down on paper. 

Hugs to you...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I remember making 'that' call to my vet's office, I could hardly get the words out. The house seemed so empty after she went to Rainbow Bridge. I too kept thinking I'd find her snoozing, see her walk into the room or hear her tags jiggle.

You gave Hunter the ultimate gift of helping him to the Bridge. He's now young again and playing pain free. RIP Hunter.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Run free - play hard and sleep soft sweet Hunter until you see your mommy again.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you for your words of comfort. They really help. Today has been a difficult one for me. It seems that it was only yesterday that we said good bye. I told my husband that I couldn't think straight because I had so many memories going on in my head all at once. He went and bought me a journal and told me to get busy because I had 12 yrs with Hunter. So, like you Paula, I will start from the day I brought my boy home. I'm sure it will help. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss....I have been there more than once..it is so very hard to say good bye our pups. My heart breaks for you. xxoo


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry about Hunter.
My heart goes out to you!
Play hard at the bridge sweet boy!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss of Hunter. You did all you could for him and he let you know it was time. Take care and allow your grief take its course. I went though a similar experience with our Dolly last year. She had several episodes of vestibular symptoms over two months then she lost the use of her back legs. Our vet suspected a spinal tumor and we made the difficult decision to let her go.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I got some bittersweet news tonight. My little man is coming home. Hunter will be coming home tomorrow afternoon. I will be here waiting for him. Exactly one week to the day we said goodbye. Home is where he belongs.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet Hunter, I'm glad you'll have him home soon. Love those springers.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Having to make the hardest decision we ever have to make is awful, but it is also the ultimate act of love on our part that we can make it in order to stop our loved ones suffering anymore.

I know that Hunter will be making new friends and will be running free from pain.

Sleep softly Hunter


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ELIandBaileysMom*

I am so very sorry to hear about Hunter-I know your pain.
You did what was right for Hunter and released him from his pain.
Hunter and my Snobear will be playing together I am sure and you will see him again.
So glad that your boy is coming home!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard and painful to say goodbye to our sweet, innocent friends. Bless you and be well.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Hunter. What a hard an loving decision you had to make for him. I'm glad he is now home where he belongs.

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I lost my Hunter (the golden in myavatar) to reaction to ProHeart6 back on Oct. 16, 2003. Any time I see the loss of a dog named Hunter, it jerks at my heart. My Hunter was myheart dog and had just turned 4 years old when that ProHeart6 killed him.

You are right to put down stories. I am basically doing the same thing. Wehn our present vet first came to this small town about 16 years ago, young man of only 31, he had an Irish Setter. I also had an elderly Irish at the time. Before he got "famous" for his care, he could spend more time talking with his patents "moms and dad's" and I told him stories of the English Setters and pointers I had grown up with and owned, of my present Irish setter, etc. As time passed, we got more goldens and Boots died. Rickey aften wcheduled me last so we could spend time talking and he kept telling me I should write down all the sotroes of dogs I had known.

Well, darn if I didn't wait until my vision got so bad I can't read the computer screen with my glasses and magnifying glass, fingers stiff witharthritis to start doing it. So far I have oabout 90 pages typed out and in ring notbooks. I have also printed up sheeets with the picgtures on them of all the dogs I have pictures of. I even have one in there of mydad and a dog taken back in '29, one of the English Setter he had when he went into the navy back in Jan. '42. I told stories I remember my dad telling me of these dogs.

I am making copies of the "book" for my 3 grandkids (all animal lovers), myself, my vet and one of my brothers that wanted one. These stories of wonderful dogs, funny things, even sad things, will be remembered. And of course i have many many pi ctures of dgos like I said going all the way back to 1929. I find myself crying once in a while as I tell a sad story, but moslty laughing, remembering and thankful I had these wonderful dogs.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Loving thoughts for Hunter and you today... we are sorry for your loss.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

RIP sweet Hunter....you are in my thoughts.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone. It's been 10 days since my Hunter left us for a better place. It does seem like it was just yesterday. The house, even though we still have 3 dogs and 2 cats, felt very empty. Now that Hunter is home, it just feels better. We all miss him terribly. We loved him so much.


----------

